# الخصام"لقمة يابسة مع سلام ،خير من بيت ملآن ذبائح مع خصام"(أم1:17)



## ramzy1913 (17 أغسطس 2010)

*سلام ونعمة://
                 v

الخصام

" لقمة يابسة مع سلام ، خير من بيت ملآن ذبائح مع خصام " ( أم 17 : 1 )  



+ الشخص المخاصم غيره ، لايمكنه أن يقول للرب " أغفر لنا ، كما نغفر نحن " ، ولا يستطيع أن يتناول من الأسرار المقدسة ، فيحرم نفسه من غذاء الروح ، ويجلب لنفسه المشاكل التى بلا حل .

+ والخصام يقود لفقدان السلام ، وينزع المحبة من البيت ، ومن بين الأصدقاء ، ويُعثر كثيرين ، ويقود لتدبير المؤامرات والقضايا ، والميل للإنتقام !! .

+ ومن أسباب الخصام .. الأنانية ، التى تقود للعناد والقسوة والظلم .

·      " عبد الرب لا يجب أن يخاصم ، بل يكون مترفقاً بالجميع " ( 2 تى 2 : 24 ) .

·      "الخصام إنما يصير بالكبرياء " ( أم 13 : 9 ) .

·      " بطئ الغضب يُسكن الخصام " ( أم 15 : 18 ) .

·      " مُحب المعصية ، محب الخصام " ( أم  20 : 3 ) .

·      " الغضوب يُهيج الخصام " ( أم 29 : 22 ) ، ولا يعرف السلام ( إش 59 : 7 ) .

+ والغضب وقود للمشاحنات والخصام ، فى البيت والعمل وبين زملاء الدراسة ، وفى الطريق ........ الخ . 

+ غضب داود من كلام نابال ( الغير حكيم ) ، وصالح وسامح زوجته ابيجايل الحكيمة بسبب كلامها المتضع ( 1 صم 25 ) .

+ ويقول المثل العامى : " الكلام الزين يُخفف الدين " .

+ ولا يقبل الله أصوام المُخاصمين ( إش 58 ) ولا صلواتهم ، ولا عطاياهم ( مت 5 : 9 ) .

+ وعليك ( يا أخى / يا أختى ) ، ان تراعى الآتى :

( 1 ) عدم إطالة مدة الخصام . " واذهب وخُذ بركة الصلح " ( كما قال القديس أنبا أنطونيوس ) .

( 2 ) تنازل عن بعض الماديات لكسب الغير ( ترك أنبا بولا كل ثروته لأخيه الطامع فيه ) .

( 3 ) عاتب ( لاسيما القريبين والأحباء ) عتاب رقيق ( باتضاع + بمحبة + فى الخفاء + بهدف الإصلاح لا التوبيخ أو التشفى ) .

( 4 ) الصفح مهما كانت الإساءة ( 7 x  70مرة ) ، من يرحم الناس يرحمه الله ، والعكس بالعكس .

( 5 ) التمسُك بتعاليم المسيح ، فى محبة الخطاة ، والصلاة من أجلهم كمرضى بالروح ، يحتاجون علاجاً لا عقاباً أو عتاباً .

( 6 ) تجنب المناقشات الغبية المولدة للخصومات ( 2 تى 2 ) .

+ واعلم أن الله لا يُريد الخصام ، بل يطالب بسرعة الصفح والصلح والسلام ، بينما الشيطان يُحرض على الإنتقام .

+ وعش بقناعة وطاعة ووداعة ، فتفرح وترتاح ، وتربح المتعاملين معك .

+ والشخص الراضى والقانع بحاله ، والغير مُحب للعالم ( الماديات ) ، يكون سعيداً ، ومحباً لكل أحد ، ويكون متصرفاً مثل الشهداء والمعترفين والقديسين ، الذين سامحوا الأعداء ، وصفحوا عنهم ، رغم قسوتهم الشديدة عليهم ( اسطفانوس ) .

منقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول

اذكروا من له كل التعب واذكروا ضعفي في صلواتكم

*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (17 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع جدا طيب وجميل
شكرا لك​


----------



## ramzy1913 (17 أغسطس 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اشكرك بنوتة الرب يباركك


----------

